# Camping in Orkney



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Hope to spend a week\10 days in Orkney in July - looked at the campsites, blogs etc. and just wondering if anyone can recommend one of the campsites.

Need EHU, shower and toilet facilities.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We have mainly wild camped on Orkney but we have also stayed on the campsite (council run) in Kirkwall and the one at the end of the bay in Stromness. Both are walking distance into the two towns and are ok. Cant remember what the facilities like as I didnt use them but the site at Stromness has good views from memory. 

Try as we did we couldnt find anyone to pay at the Kirkwall site. We just spent a night there when we got off the ferry on the way back from Shetland. Dont remember it being anything to write home about.


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi

Both of the council camp sites have plenty of EHU points. The site at Kirkwall has just had a new toilet block etc built. It is in a built-up area and as Barryd says it is nothing to write home about but has easy access to a Tesco, Lidl and Co-op.

The site at Stromness is right down by the sea with really nice views etc. This site is definitely something to write home about. However, not sure about showers and toilet facilites but a quick call to 01856 873535 and they should be able to tell you.

The is a small CL type site at the north west of the island near to the Brough of Birsay which I think has EHU's. It is near the community centre. 

There is a CL down in South Ronaldsay but I don't know what they have to offer, but a quick look in the CC book should help.

Just a note that there is a lot of construction work going on next to the Kirkwall site (a new swimming pool) so may be noisy during the date this year.

Personally, my favourite would be Stromness - It is right down by the sea and near to the ferry arrival terminal and next to the golf course, with great views of Hoy and Scapa Flow and Stromness is a nice little town with shops, cafes, restaurants and a Co-op for all the essentials.

Hope you enjoy your visit. Anymore info, just let me know.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for that info Michael were well into planning a 14 day tour of Orkney starting early in May

Stewart


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Yes to the Stromness site just for the location. A great place to visit with plenty to see. After 14 days you will be considered a native!!

Enjoy your holiday.

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you fancy it have a trip to the airport. We did a flight to north ronaldsay in ten seater which on the way back stopped at a couple of other places tO drop some locals off! It was like a bus service.

Great views of the islands and I was allowed to use a camera phone to video on board.

It's a few years ago but it was about £25 then


----------



## harry (Jun 8, 2005)

Any ideas for a cheaper return sea crossing from N Scotland to Orkneys than using the company,s website? thanks,Harry


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

harry said:


> Any ideas for a cheaper return sea crossing from N Scotland to Orkneys than using the company,s website? thanks,Harry


We used Pentland

http://www.pentlandferries.co.uk/

They were great - just phone the night before, turn up and pay at the jetty.


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

barryd said:


> If you fancy it have a trip to the airport. We did a flight to north ronaldsay in ten seater which on the way back stopped at a couple of other places tO drop some locals off! It was like a bus service.
> 
> Great views of the islands and I was allowed to use a camera phone to video on board.


 ....... and if you take a flight between Westray and Papa Westray you will have travelled on the world's shortest scheduled flight (at 2 mins) but it has, I understand, been completed in 59 seconds!


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi

Both of the ferry companies only offer tickets directly. Pentland Ferries are about 20% cheaper than Northlink Ferries and the crossing is quicker. It is a nice drive from the Hope to Kirkwall and Stromness.

Pentland ferries http://www.pentlandferries.co.uk/tariff.asp have a three tier charge for motorhomes - less than 6 meters, 6-8 meters and over 8 meters. Northlink http://www.northlinkferries.co.uk/fares.html charges £11.70 per meter over 6 meters - under 6 meters the charge is the same as for a car.

I know it seems silly but you are required to have photo ID on the Northlink Ferry which is enforced. This is due to the fact that resisdents have a 40% discount on ferry fares and as you would expect some people based on the islands have been buying tickets for their families and friends to visit them. 

Cheers

Michael


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Firstly many thanks to Haggisbasher for starting this informative thread.

Hi Michael very appreciative of your local input and advice, another query!

From what I've read on other forums wilding seems to be acceptable in many locations often with access to public toilets nearby, is this correct? We have solar so are able to function off ehu depending on weather for lengthy periods but would need both toilet and grey water disposal. 

Stewart


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

[quote="bigtwin
....... and if you take a flight between Westray and Papa Westray you will have travelled on the world's shortest scheduled flight (at 2 mins) but it has, I understand, been completed in 59 seconds![/quote]

We did this trip. If you can manage it, do an overnight stay on Papa Westray. We stayed at the old school - the only B&B, or there is a co-op hostel. If you do the overnight stay ( be careful to arrange it so the return trip drops in to Westray) the air fare drops to a special offer price (about £30 return) and you get a signed certificate and a small bottle of 12 year old Highland Park thrown in.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

StewartJ said:


> Firstly many thanks to Haggisbasher for starting this informative thread.
> 
> Hi Michael very appreciative of your local input and advice, another query!
> 
> ...


Its very easy to wild camp up on these islands. Both the Shetlands and Orkney Islands are good for this. There are public toilets for toilet waste and for grey I usually just run it into a grassy ditch or drain.


----------



## dipper17 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi

As far a wild camping goes in Orkney, none of the lay-bys or official car parks tourist sites have any no overnight parking ban. Most of the sites and beaches have some sort of car park and many of then also have small toilets. I think you would need to be independent as there are no showers in these toilet blocks.

If there is anybody to ask before you camp then do so to avoid any problems. I see motorhomes all over the islands during the summer and there seems to be no problems.

Also, it would be a good idea to visit some of the other islands on the Orkney Ferries Boats where they only charge the same amount for a motorhome as a car. If you do then there are lots of spots for wild camping but again respect the residents. Also, try to do your grocery shopping using the local shops where possible to give them a helping hand in making ends meet - Tesco has enough money already!

If you want to go to Hoy (well worth it) you will need to book in advance as the ferry is very busy at all times.

Cheers

Michael


----------



## haggisbasher (May 1, 2005)

Thank you all for your replies and info - especially Michael. I was beginning to despair of MHF members help as I was not being notified of replies by e-mail and thought nobody was interested in my question. Silly me! Decided to have a look at the site today and there were all your replies - there must be a glitch somewhere as I do tick the box which asks if you want to be notified of replies but it doesn't appear to be happening. :roll: 

haggisbasher


----------



## Jagman (Feb 16, 2008)

Hi All

Went last year - brilliant - the Kirkwall site is fine and the washroom/wc facilities amongst the best I've ever seen anywhere. You have to pay at the next-door leisure centre office and if you book ahead and arrive after the site office is closed they will leave a notice in the window telling you which pitch to use.

Better views at the Stromness site but it is totally exposed to S Westerly gales which can be an issue at any time of the year 8O

Previous thread here:

www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-119443-.html

good information on it

Dave


----------

